# Problem Child



## Sirius (Feb 3, 2008)

Over the past two weeks, I have done a major cleaning, sorting and general fixing up of the booth getting ready for spring. I have a sudden flush of new roots and leaves on most of my plants since I have started increasing humidity. But there are two plants I have that are growing, but don't seem to be growing up. 

The first is Christensonia vietnamica. This plant was a two growth division when I bought it, and the old growth was mangled. The old growth has since died back leaving a nice seven leaf new growth with plenty of green roots. It put on a new leaf last year and the root tips are growing but the plant doesn't seem to be doing anything. I gave it a dry rest, by accident really, when it got mixed in with my Encyclias. Does anyone have any advice to share about this one? Sadly, I don't even know what time of year this one blooms.

The second plant is a Zygopetalum hybrid. It was a six bulb plant when I bought it, and three of those bulbs bloomed right after. Those three bulbs are now putting out this year's growth. The problem with this plant is, each bulb only puts out one new growth. I know, what a lame problem to have. I just wish this plant would start multiplying more rapidly, because when it blooms it is really amazing. Does anybody have a magic potion or incantation that can make a plant put on more new growths? I don't believe it's my culture, because this plant is massive and happy. Just not happy enough to multiply.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know about the other, but I think it's typical for the Zygopetalum family to have one new growth per bulb.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 3, 2008)

I was hoping more might chime in by now. I don't know about the others either, I have Zygo.Blue Bird & this year I got 2 spikes off one new bulb. I treat it like a cymbidium.  sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 3, 2008)

I think that Christensonia vietnamica should be treated like vandas or aerides.. not sure if it has a resting period though...


----------

